

Inline Validation in Web Forms: Putting inline validation to the test - profquail
http://www.alistapart.com/articles/inline-validation-in-web-forms/

======
byoung2
Aside from giving the user feedback, I find it helpful when forms help fill
themselves out. For example, using ajax to suggest the city name when the zip
code is entered, or only showing followup questions when a certain response to
a previous question is given. I used this in a survey application I made...if
users rated 3 or below on a 1-5 scale, a "please explain" box appeared.

